# Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

Mr Clean Auto Dry is a new product that is supposed to take the towel drying step out of a car wash. It does this by filtering the water for the final rinse and minerals that cause water spots. I ordered mine about 4 months ago on the net and got it two weeks ago, you can get one today at Walmart.
Essentially it is water spraying device that has 3 settings, rinse, soap, and purified rinse. They supply soap and filters that are good for 6 washes, I think it's $19.95. It definitely steamlines the process, you can switch from soap to water to pure water instantly. As far as the quality of the car wash, it doesn't completely deliver on all the promises but it's still not too bad. The problem is on glass and chrome surfaces, the water doesn't sheet off like it's supposed to so you'll still have water spots. On the paint it works nearly perfect, just a handful of spots when it dries. On the wheels, it does a good job but again not perfect. It's worth it to take five minutes and dry the chrome, lights, and windows.
Is it worth the money? I would guess a perfectionist would be disappointed but I will probably buy it again. In cold weather, it cuts my wash time from 45 minutes to 20-25 minutes. Plus, I've always hated messing with a chamois cloth. 
http://www.mrcleanautodry.com 


_Modified by S4inSoFla at 11:41 AM 12-31-2003_


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

It's motortrend approved, so it must be good...
Now its also got the S4inSoFla stamp of approval too.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Corradodrvrfnd)*

I just completed a road trip to Chattanooga and I've amazed at how clean the touareg still is. It was outside for one night with frost and the other night with rain. My thinking is that either the soap they use or the filter process has a dirt repelling effect. Either way I'm sold on it.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

My friend is a perfectionist who owns a black car and he hated this product. Too much time spent and poor results according to him. I don't know as I haven't used the product personally. Just heard that it's a pain in the @ss and not worth it. Just forwarding his $.02 .


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

I've been thinking of trying it because the water is very hard here, serious waterspotting. On the other hand, I use FinishFirst products (similar to Zainos) and want to stay with their wash. 
I'm wondering if adding a normal household water filter inline on my water hose would get rid of the waterspotting.?


_Modified by Bill 2158 at 3:40 PM 1-3-2004_


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Bill 2158)*

I use AutoDry stuff too and like it. Works well over here.


----------



## Goosey (Jul 19, 2003)

I am excited I have the AutoDry sitting downstairs and this Tuesday my Zaino wax kit is coming in! Will try to post pictures, should look nice when done ;-)


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_My friend is a perfectionist who owns a black car and he hated this product. Too much time spent and poor results according to him. I don't know as I haven't used the product personally. Just heard that it's a pain in the @ss and not worth it. Just forwarding his $.02 .

I wouldn't say it's a pita to use, but a perfectionist definitely won't care for the product. It's not perfect, I did notice small amounts of spotting on headlights and windows. I'm not a perfectionist and I _hate_ chamois drying my car so I like it.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

Well, I'm not one to endorse products, but ...
My wife picked up the Mr. Clean Auto Dry kit at our local Target. I thought it just a bunch of marketing hype until we used it. We washed my son's 98 Explorer Sport (Dark Green) first, my wife's 02 Lexus GS430 (Black) and the Touareg (Reflex Silver) in that order. Used the supplied Soap for the first two washes (then ran out) and used Meguire's Gold Auto Wash on the Touareg. No Spots and I mean *NO* spots on the first two. I had some spotting on the Treg. I don't know if this was from using the Meguire's or since the kit filter is rated for 3 washes (The filter was chocolate brown when I finished the Treg.) I was pushing it. I used the Meguire's in a bucket and only attached the Auto Dry unit for the final rinse. I've picked up new filters and wash and will try the Treg again using clean filter and Meguire's and then with the supplied soap. 
I was *very* happy with the results of the first two washes and suspect I was pushing the filter with the Treg. Not having to dry a black car in an area that if you let water dry on your car from a sprinkler system you need to get it compounded rates a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Bullit)*

This is sounding better all the time. I've been planning (i.e. never get time) to install an inline filter on my hose because the water is very hard and waterspots like crazy even before I can get it with a chami).
If the filter stops the water spotting, that alone makes it worth the money to me.


_Modified by Bill 2158 at 1:46 PM 3-11-2004_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Bill 2158)*

I'm sure it won't be long before somebody makes a knock-off of MCAD (Mr Clean AutoDry for those not in the know). Really it's just a filter, right?
Don't know if any old filter would work.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

Got mine a month ago. The book says the included components are good for 3 cycles. I'm on number 4 now, and it's still working quite nice. NO it does NOT eliminate drying. But if you are going to clean the inside of the windows (Not likely to do that with the Mr Clean, now are we







) than the spotting on the glass of the car is easy to remove with the damp cloth used for the insides of the windows....
Does it complete the wash step before a car show? NO WAY...
Does it give a good base wash before waxing? YEAH BABY!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here with a little twist. Side note, seams to work better with Soft Water than hard. Did one then the other, and the soft water outlet I installed outside the garage certainly helps the process.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Eric Dow)*

I use a German power washer I picked up at target that filters the water, and has a hose to add your own detergent if you want. Works wonders, will take the brake dust off the wheels in one shot no problem, and the pressure is just right not to dent the metal or rub off the paint. I'll get the name of it is anybody is interested. Highly reccomend it for washing if your not satisfied with the auto dry system.



_Modified by Juaser at 1:48 AM 7-11-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Juaser)*

Car detailing is more relaxing to me than a diazepam milkshake. Not for everyone I know, but I wash with warm water, plenty of soap, tons of filtered water and finish up with a synthetic chamois. I think the chamois does more to bring up the shine then anything. I mean to try the zaino products but just havent gotten to it, i just dont trust them dot.coms with my credit card.
I use a sheepskin head on a jointed paint pole, and my hands dont get wet. The only real pain is the rims, I need a good fix for them, a real srpay it on, and spray it off pproduct that works...


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

You could always get a whole house water softener for $4K. That way your Touareg will always come out spotless after a wash.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (watson007)*

i did


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_I use a German power washer … I'll get the name of it is anybody is interested.

Yeah - whatzit?


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (S4inSoFla)*

What kind of flow is everyone experiencing on the filtered water? I get less than 50% pressure when I choose the filtered setting. BTW, this is my first post on this forum, though I've been reading from the sidelines for about 3 months. Great info, great advise. Have a Reflex Silver V8 w/Kamei badgeless grill, 21" BBS, chrome mirror caps, debadged it today.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (guitarman)*

the filtered water flow is much slower and more 'sprayey'.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (guitarman)*

Hey, Guitarman, I want to see pics of the grill and the BBS wheels. Can you post some?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_You could always get a whole house water softener for $4K. That way your Touareg will always come out spotless after a wash.










I have a whole house softener. It only cost about a grand from Culligan, and I believe even cheaper from Sears. Still does not eliminate spotting.b


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (mdjak)*

If you have a elec. leaf blower, it works great for spot free drying


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

I picked one of these up today and was very pleased with the results on my Reflex Silver Golf. My car was hella dirty (hadn't been washed in months - literally) and the sprayer cut through most of the surface dirt and grime without any soap! I then spayed on the soap and used a soft split-bristle brush to scrub. The soap took off everything that was on the car (more dirt, sap, bugs, bird crap). Then after rinsing again with the higher-volume setting, used the low-pressure filtered-water setting, starting at the top and working the way down. Then, I didn't touch it.
I was very pleased with the results. It was very easy, didn't take long (maybe 20 minutes), and the car is more shiny than it has been in over a year...
Also, I'm surprised that nobody mentioned this yet: Per the packaging, the soap contains a polymer that is crucial to the sheeting effect which leaves no spots, in conjunction with the filtered water. Further, the packaging also states not to use other soaps in the sprayer, as they might gunk up the inside or clog it - they even have a tech assistance # to call if you should do this (I'd imagine so they can walk you through taking apart the device to rinse all of the competitor's soap out piece-by-piece).
Again, overall, a solid product. Well worth the $18 I paid for it. The starter filter and soap that come with the product are good for 3 washes, and replacements are good for 10, at something like $6 per filter/bottle of soap.
Since usually I wash my car every week, that means for an initial outlay of $18, and $12 every 2 1/2 months, I can have a car at least as clean as at any car wash (self, auto, or hand) for $1.20 a wash.
Worth it?
What do you think?


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (kullenberg)*

does a gas 205mph blower work too?


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rukh)*

OK - how 'bout this - - - One of these widgets, with its special soap and filter - AND - an expensive whole-house water softener? The water ought to just fall off, don't you think!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rukh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_My car was hella dirty (hadn't been washed in months - literally) 


_Quote, originally posted by *Rukh* »_Since usually I wash my car every week, 

Which is it?
I bought it. It's OK, but isn't perfect.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Review of Mr Clean Auto Dry (mdjak)*

your setting is too high then, now your getting salt spots


----------

